# Fischwurst



## Kizzo40 (9. Dezember 2021)

Servus, hab mir überlegt evtl mal eine Fischbratwurst, ähnlich einer Frikadelle, zu machen. Hat jemand sowas schon probiert?


----------



## Nuesse (9. Dezember 2021)

Kizzo40 schrieb:


> Servus, hab mir überlegt evtl mal eine Fischbratwurst, ähnlich einer Frikadelle, zu machen. Hat jemand sowas schon probiert?


Ne ich nicht, aber ich glaub für den Geschmack ist die Form egal.
Du kannst ja mal berichten wie es gelaufen ist .


----------



## Kizzo40 (9. Dezember 2021)

Ich dachte auch die Masse in einen darm zu füllen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Dezember 2021)

Coole Idee.
Bin neugierig ob das geht und schmeckt.


----------



## Blueser (9. Dezember 2021)

Klick!


----------



## Kizzo40 (9. Dezember 2021)

Dankeschön, hast du es schon mal probiert?


----------



## Blueser (9. Dezember 2021)

Nein, ich nicht. Aber ein Arbeitskollege, der macht nur solche Experimente. Soll nicht schlecht schmecken, Rezept hat er mir nicht verraten...


----------



## Gert-Show (9. Dezember 2021)

Zanderfrikalle habe ich schon gemacht. Aber extra Darm kaufen???


----------



## hermann 07 (9. Dezember 2021)

Das ist in unserer Gegend eine Spezialität die es auf fast allen Fischerfesten gibt.
Die wird ohne Darm in leicht kochendem Salzwasser gegart,


----------



## feko (9. Dezember 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Zanderfrikalle habe ich schon gemacht. Aber extra Darm kaufen???


Ne im Zanderdarm natürlich


----------



## sprogoe (10. Dezember 2021)

Ganz einfach, Fischfilet verarbeiten wie zu Fischfrikadellen, in eine längliche Form bringen, ähnlich wie Bifteki, braten und essen.........
in den Darm rutschen sie ganz von selbst.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (10. Dezember 2021)

Nachdem ich aus diversen Weißfischen bisher immer Fischküchle (Frikadellen) gemacht habe, will ich das mit der Fischwurst nächstes Jahr auch mal ausprobieren. Mein Fleischwolf hat sogar extra einen Wurstaufsatz. Bestimmt kann man auch Räucherwurst machen.


----------



## Kizzo40 (10. Dezember 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Nachdem ich aus diversen Weißfischen bisher immer Fischküchle (Frikadellen) gemacht habe, will ich das mit der Fischwurst nächstes Jahr auch mal ausprobieren. Mein Fleischwolf hat sogar extra einen Wurstaufsatz. Bestimmt kann man auch Räucherwurst machen.


So ähnlich hab mir das auch überlegt.


----------



## sprogoe (10. Dezember 2021)

Versuch doch mal dieses Rezept:






						Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!
					

AW: Umfrage zum Thema Brassen!  Wenn da schon mal einer auf Made beisst, wenn man nicht angefüttert hat und man freut sich auf ein kleines, oder auch mittleres Rotauge kommt so ein Vieh das den Karpfen imitieren will. Dann hat das Biest meist auch schón den 18 haken geschluckt und man schleimt...




					anglerboard.de


----------



## hermann 07 (11. Dezember 2021)

Hallo
sende euch hier mal unser Rezept für Fischwürste

1000 gr Fischfilet ohne Haut am besten von Döbel Brassen oder Rotaugen
18 gr Salz
3  gr Weisser Pfeffer
eine Prise Muskatnuss ( Vorsicht nicht zuviel)
2 getrocknete Brötchen
4 Eier
2 Esslöffel getrocknete Petersilie

Das Fischfilet durch den Wolf drehen.
Die Brötchen in Wasser einweichen und anschließend ausdrücken.
Das Fischbrät mit dem Brötchenteig und allen weiteren Zutaten gut vermischen und nochmals durch den Wolf drehen.
Sollte das Fischbrät noch zu nass sein kann mit ein wenig Semmelbrösel nachgeholfen werden (nicht zuviel die Würste sollten
locker bleiben)
Wer einen Wolf mit Wurstaufsatz hat kann diese gleich ohne Ablegen ins leicht köchelnde Salzwasser geben
Länge ca 12 cm Durchmesser ca. 2,5 cm 
Wer keinen Aufsatz hat kann das Brät auch in einen Gefrierbeutel füllen an dem eine Ecke kreisrund abgeschnitten wird und dadurch
die Wurst gepresst wird.
Gar sind die Würste sobald sie an der Oberfläche schwimmen.
Ich ess sie am liebsten gleich aus dem Salzwasser, man kann sie aber auch in Butterschmalz anbraten dannbekommen Sie eine knusprige Haut.
Auch einfrieren ist möglich, allerdings sollten sie sich im Gefrierbeutel nicht berühren da sie sonst zusammenkleben.
Als Zutaten schmeckt Kartoffelsalat und Remoulade.

Guten Appetit


----------



## liNaW22 (11. Januar 2022)

Hallo. Ich habe eine Fischbratwurst noch nicht probiert. Aber klingt interessant. 
Gruß


----------

